# Looking for a male rat or a rat that needs to be rescued - Melbourne



## enzo1979 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi there, 

I am looking at getting a male hooded rat from someone that can no longer keep their rat. I am 32 years old and I love pets and animals so much. I am a strong support of helping RSPCA.I have a bulldog at the moment that is 10 years old and growing up I have owned rats for a long time. I am wanting to get a male rat from someone and am willing to pay someone for it. It will be for a pet only and will go to a loving home and will be well looked after and taken care of. I am pref after a hooded male rat with a affectionate and good nature and loves lots of cuddles. I don't mind if it is a rescue rat trying find a new home or a rat that just needs a good home.I also dont mind a slightly older rat that needs to go into retirement. I like rats with unusual coloring and spots and it must have black eyes. I have tried everywhere and i seem to be out of luck. It would be greatly appreciated if someone has a rat to sell or give to me. I also don't mind getting it interstate and will be willing to pay for the freight. Could anyone who thinks that they have a rat available please email me or let me know of anyone that has someone that might. Any responses would be much appreciated. Please help me find my fuzzy friend. Thanks Ian
​


----------

